# Canon G550 review (and G650/620 etc) ...yes it can work well ;-)



## keithcooper (Nov 6, 2021)

I've just published my detailed review of the Canon G550 (this also applies to the print capabilities of the models with scanners)

https://www.northlight-images.co.uk/canon-g550-printer-review/

Very much aimed at seeing what I could get from this little printer despite the enforced use of AirPrint driver on the Mac

So, whilst I have a big set of profiles available - they cannot be used on Windows systems, since they are effectively profiling the AirPrint-driver/media-setting as a black box.

However... it's capable of making nice looking prints and as a 'tank' type printer is very cheap to run and get into printing your work.


----------

